# Cured of fecal body odor



## lloyd123 (Oct 16, 2015)

Cured!!, Hi there, I just wanted to let url know that I went through exactly what you went through, I isolated myself for a year in my room, and was anti social for 3 years. I believed everyone around me was saying that i smelled bad and were blocking their noses. I even heard them say nasty things about me. What I am about to tell you, you might not want to hear but please give me a chance. People really did block their noses and smelt stuff but it wasn't what I had thought, they were smelling other stuff, and I always coincidently saw them block their noses. As for the voices, Whenever I asked people, they always told me that I was imagining it, and i believed they said that to make me feel better. I thought the world was lying to me, Nobody told me that I smelled bad to my face.

I'm gonna make this short, hope you don't mind, After 3 years of depression and thoughts of suicide, I eventually gave in to my mum and went back to church, I told the pastor my story, he told me that I was being manipulated by "dead spirits". Apparently they need to keep you depressed to dwell in your body for safety, Anyway the voices i heard was actually them, believe it or not, try what I am about to tell you and you will be fine. Ignore Everything, Go outside, Have a smile on your face, and don't believe you smell bad, trust me, if you really did smell bad, people would tell you!!!!!!

btw I believed I stank up the whole classroom and house, and now I realised that flatulence doesn't travel that far, and if you smell bad you would get it if you smelled yourself up close, picture perfumes.

You have just been manipulated, take control of your life again! Sorry if i seem to be blunt


----------



## whatthefuzz (Jul 26, 2016)

lol is this a serious post? sounds to me you're deluded and gullible if you think you're being inhabited by evil spirits and pretending they're not there solves the problem.


----------



## FARES (Dec 10, 2016)

Don `t give up

It is possible to be evil spirits actually do it


----------

